# Sword Coast Legends DM Tools - Twitch Event Recap



## neobolts (Jul 2, 2015)

Sword Coast Legends Community Manager Ash Sevilla and Design Director Tim Schwalk did a did a video chat with Q&A on the DM tools today. You can find it here:
http://www.twitch.tv/swordcoastlegends/v/6852516

And yes, each map's framework is randomly generated based on the parameters you set rather than you "drawing" the walls of each room, but you have wide-reaching control over the NPCs, quests, objects, mobs, etc. both beforehand and during the game.

I'll do a full recap below.


----------



## neobolts (Jul 2, 2015)

Recap Part 1: Pre-Q&A

The stream is a mix of the E3 stuff the showed the press and some new Q&A.


*E3 Accolates  *- They do a rundown of their E3 accolades. 
*Pre-order Statue Update* - They previewed the demon lord Belaphoss statue that comes with the Limited Editions of the game.
Approx 12 inches high with a 24 inch wingspan 
not to D&D tabletop scale, but they joked you could say he drank a growth potion 
 
*DM pre-game prepwork video* - they refer to this as "offline" mode
They pulled up a pre-made Luskan and added custom NPC questgiver with specific weapons and situational dialog. They also added props and a vendor to the area. 
They showed the game's world map, which covers the Sword Coast region and added a location to the map. 
They generated a map using a tileset and other parameters. They chose the mountain tileset.
They adjusted time of day 
 
The DM had already created a custom list of monsters that they intended to use, and had fully edited each monster's appearance, stat, abilities, equipment, and background. 
They created an event, an ambush triggered at a location. 
They showed an interior room (a single room cabin). Every object in the room had been hand placed with custom descriptions. 
Props can trigger quests and new map location reveals, and quest completion. 
They demonstrated a secret door and a hidden chest. 
They showed a dungeon. Populated with default encounters that you can edit or replace freely. 
More examples of prop placement. 
Setting a monsters spell list.
"Cloud Kill. It always reminds me of Baldur's Gate." 
 
 
*DM Point of View "real time" playthrough video*
They mentioned the DM being represented by a wisp when intended to be visible to the players. 
*DM Threat Meter* - Some features get "locked down" once the players are actually there and playing [more on this in the Q&A]
Example: You can put a trap near the party but not on the party 
 
You can direct the mobs onto PC targets in real time. 
You can add reinforcements. 
They placed a dead NPC body and made it trapped (traps can be both object linked or trigger zones of the ground) 
They add a Vrock on the fly that proves too hard so they adjust the mob's difficulty downward on the fly. 
They mention "DM loot" [more on this in the Q&A] 
They "possess" a spider boss and run it and its abilities 
 
Some contest stuff happens and they take a short break 
Some fans are involved in creating named swords, platemail, etc for the game. They have to be "lore accurate" and WotC approved as they are considered part of the FR canon.


----------



## SkidAce (Jul 2, 2015)

bummer.  I was hoping it would not be randomly generated maps.


----------



## neobolts (Jul 2, 2015)

Recap Part 2: Q&A

They don't actually read out a specific question. They just address topics based on the viewer questions.

*Q&A for DM pre-game prepwork video*


*Campaigns *- Can create branching campaigns and quests.
*Noncombat NPCs can be any creature.*
Examples: Troll, goblin, spider.

*Weather/seasons system, time of date* can be adjusted on the fly and include lighting and fog. It helps to create a sense of passage of time if the party revisits an area.
More details on creature modification.
*Linked Maps/Dungeon Floors* - Maps can be linked together. A dungeon can have floors and the map generation parameters can be different for each floor. They have all of the templates for the campaign, so there are countless pregen layouts for all common situations a DM might encounter.
More discussion of DM real time movement and camera view controls.

They are hoping to do an in-depth character creator demo in a future video, hopefully soon.

*Q&A for DM Point of View "real time" playthrough video*

*Stabilize* - They stabilize function was a necessity of the transition from tabletop to video game. An ally can spend time to get a downed player back up at 1-2 HP. Universal ability. Helps to account for real-life intrusions during live events since it isn't turn based.
Apparently some of the viewers were confused about the tone. The demo level they made had silly stuff (horse manure, movie references) but they remind viewers that the tone is based on their personal design choices.
*Friendly fire *- Can be turned on/off as it is linked to the overall dificulty level setting.
*DM Threat* - DM threat is only on during "real time" play, not during "offline" prepwork. You can make the game as unfair as you want during the prep work.
"4 with 1, not 4 vs 1"
The DM threat meter is a teaching tool showing the above concept. Video game DMs unfamiliar with tabletop D&D were bringing an adversarial mentality from video gaming that didn't match with the spirit of D&D. Playtesting at E3 reinforced the need for this.


*NPC/Monster Attitude* - You can change this on the fly. Examples were flipping a vendor to hostile combatant and setting a monster boss to friendly midfight to fight alongside the PCs against a common foe.
*DM loot *- Optional system where the DM Threat mechanic awards perks to the DM to bank and then later drop. Examples: a summon card for a specific random enemy such as a bugbear, a flask with an effect such as bless or frost weapon property.

*Expansion Plans*

There will be an expansion called* Rage of Demons*.
It will include an appearance by *Drizzt Do'Urden*, but they can't go into specific at this time.

Then they did some more prize giveaways and wrapped up the video chat.


----------



## Rabbitbait (Jul 2, 2015)

neobolts said:


> And yes, each map's framework is randomly generated based on the parameters you set rather than you "drawing" the walls of each room, but you have wide-reaching control over the NPCs, quests, objects, mobs, etc. both beforehand and during the game.




Well that's me out. If I can't use this to create my own campaign and create my own scenarios then I will probably consider this as just another D&D video game. I used to like video games but (apart from Skyrim) there has been nothing interesting or original enough to want to play quite a long time. I was really hoping for a tool I could use.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks...and I meant to give XP, not laugh .


----------



## neobolts (Jul 3, 2015)

This DM tool looks like it does one very fun thing, and does it very well:
Craft Baldur's Gate style video game experiences for your friends with tons of storytelling potential. It is not a workable substitute for a virtual tabletop, and isn't trying to be.

I wanted to say that this system was very intuitive looking. None of the programming code-esque BS that drove me crazy with the old Neverwinter Nights game.



Rabbitbait said:


> Well that's me out. If I can't use this to create my own campaign and create my own scenarios then I will probably consider this as just another D&D video game. I used to like video games but (apart from Skyrim) there has been nothing interesting or original enough to want to play quite a long time. I was really hoping for a tool I could use.




You'll be working from a big library of blank pre-made maps and parameter generated maps.  Imagine being handed every D&D encounter map ever included with a module and being told you could place whatever you wanted on them and tie them together narratively. Its not as good as a freehand map drawing tool, but it should meet a lot of people's need.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 5, 2015)

neobolts said:


> [*]*DM Threat* - DM threat is only on during "real time" play, not during "offline" prepwork. You can make the game as unfair as you want during the prep work.
> 
> "4 with 1, not 4 vs 1"
> The DM threat meter is a teaching tool showing the above concept. Video game DMs unfamiliar with tabletop D&D were bringing an adversarial mentality from video gaming that didn't match with the spirit of D&D. Playtesting at E3 reinforced the need for this.



That is nice to hear. I want complete control during prep--at the very least.

Thank you very much Neobolts. I really appreciate the detailed and organized information.


----------



## Burticusb (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, this is going to be a great romp for me and my friends and family, will it replace Table Top, no way... but it'll be a blast to play...


----------



## Quickleaf (Jul 12, 2015)

[MENTION=65244]neobolts[/MENTION] Thanks for gathering this info on the DM Tools! 

_EDIT: Btw, if you watch the E3 campaign creation video it confirms the following map tile sets: mountains, grasslands, swamp, underdark._

Any further word on campaign creation and storytelling? 

For example, can the DM create cut scenes, change camera orientation, or zoom in for conversations? Or are you locked into a single isometric perspective?

Another example, how does it look when a DM "speaks" thru an NPC using Sword Coast Legends? Is it strictly text that appears? Do you hear the DM's voice? Or something else entirely?


----------



## neobolts (Jul 13, 2015)

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=65244]neobolts[/MENTION] Thanks for gathering this info on the DM Tools!
> 
> _EDIT: Btw, if you watch the E3 campaign creation video it confirms the following map tile sets: mountains, grasslands, swamp, underdark._
> 
> ...




I have not seen anything suggesting any of the cinematic elements you mention (doesn't mean they don't have them). I am also curious if they use a voice client. There's some sort of system where modules are shared online. I think you can have the players run something you created without you even being there.

tl,dr: Probably not. It's a module-maker first, and a real-time DM tool second.


----------



## Quickleaf (Jul 13, 2015)

neobolts said:


> I have not seen anything suggesting any of the cinematic elements you mention (doesn't mean they don't have them). I am also curious if they use a voice client. *There's some sort of system where modules are shared online. *I think you can have the players run something you created without you even being there.
> 
> tl,dr: Probably not. It's a module-maker first, and a real-time DM tool second.




Ah, that's what I was thinking too. Thanks 

This is the first I've heard about there being a module sharing system online. That should be very interesting! Was that from the Twitch event?


----------



## neobolts (Jul 14, 2015)

Quickleaf said:


> Ah, that's what I was thinking too. Thanks
> 
> This is the first I've heard about there being a module sharing system online. That should be very interesting! Was that from the Twitch event?




They've talked about pick up sessions with a stranger as your DM (and how you could still have a good experience due to DM threat system) and I feel like they talked about running something another player made. From that I'm inferring done sorry of lobby/matchmaking, and some sort of module community (Steam Workshop, perhaps).


----------



## Quickleaf (Jul 15, 2015)

neobolts said:


> They've talked about pick up sessions with a stranger as your DM (and how you could still have a good experience due to DM threat system) and I feel like they talked about running something another player made. From that I'm inferring done sorry of lobby/matchmaking, and some sort of module community (Steam Workshop, perhaps).




Have you seen any mention of whether custom made modules MUST be run with a DM or not?

Sorry to toss all these questions at *you*, but you seem well informed about the game. I'm wondering if, for example, I could put together an adventure in Sword Coast Legends, then upload it somewhere, and if 1-4 players on a different time zone could run thru that adventure without any DM? I'm thinking that this would be a definite "yes", but I'm not sure.


----------



## timbannock (Sep 17, 2015)

neobolts said:


> Recap Part 1: Pre-Q&A
> 
> The stream is a mix of the E3 stuff the showed the press and some new Q&A.
> <snip bunch of awesome>




Thanks for your hard work in summing this up! Sounds great.


----------



## Istbor (Sep 22, 2015)

Very interesting.  A little sad at no free form map making as that is a personal favorite of mine. However tile sets and RNG through parameters sounds just fine.


----------

